# Mosquitoes



## bunelvr (Jul 8, 2010)

We just moved from Idaho (NO mosquitoes) to Colorado (Mosquitoe heaven)!! I feel so terrible for my bunnies....they actually have scabs on their little noses now because of the mosquitoes...I've been fighting this for over a month now and don't know what to do!!!! I don't want to put anything on them or around their homes that is harmful.....I've read some of the chat on here....some are saying Revolution/Advantage...that scares me and didn't know they "repelled" mosquitoes....and then I read something about apple cidar vinegar....put in the drinking water and/or spraying them......PLEASE HELP.......I FEEL TERRIBLE FOR THEM AND DON"T WANT THEM TO GET SICK!!! I've never had to deal with this issue before and I've had pet bunnies 14years!!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Bren, I take it your Bunnies are outdoor bunnies. Can you bring them inside to live so they are not getting bitten by ther mosquitoes?

Can you get the mosquito netting that humans use around their beds in tropical areas and put it around their cages.

Susan:?


----------



## bunelvr (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi susan,

My bunnies use to be indoor bunnies, but I have 4 now and their separated so they won't fight, so I'm not really setup to bring them back in the house. The netting thing would be an issue....I let them run in the yard area plus the "dogging" run their hutches are in, so the actual "Area" to be netted would be fairly large and really don't think it would work because of that. 

I've been reading on other chat rooms and have read something about "EUKACID OIL"......it's 75% Eucalyptus and 25% Cintronella.....you place 1-3 drops between their shoulder blades.....have you heard of this???? I have a question on "ALLEXPERTS" website asking the Vet on there if that would be safe.


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 8, 2010)

Have you tried basil?
My hubby gets eaten alive by mosquitos every year so we plant basil all over thebackyard for our bunns and rub a bit on him to keep them off...and since its edible...bunn friendly.

I don't see why you couldn't grind some down add water strain it through cheese cloth and then use a plant mister to spritz the bunns.

Danielle


----------



## bunelvr (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi Danielle,

I didn't know Basil was a mosquitoe repellant, but heck it's definitely worth a try!!

I received an answer from the VET on "ALLEXPERTS" website, she seems to think the Eucalyptus and Cintornella Oils wouldn't be a could idea because they can get in the bunnies oil glands and neither type of oil is really safe for rabbits to ingest....She said Apple Cider Vinegar might be safe, but doesn't know how much to use.


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 8, 2010)

I do alot of fiddling with herbs. lol

The city I live in has a strict pesticide ban...and no herbicides etc...etc...
So I have learned to try to find alternatives!

If you rub Basil leaves into your skin it is supposed to help repel mosquitos.
So it stands to reason if you could crush up Basil and make a water based spray...you could spray it around the bunns area...crush up the leaves a bit and hang them in bunches in their area...and it makes a yummy snack too and either way they will smell like Basil! 
If you could find a type of oil that could be safely applied to the bunns...big IF there...you could distil basil and apply it that way.

At least you know it is safe...as opposed to other chemical applications that are available!
It may not be100% effective...but definately much safer!

Danielle


----------



## bunelvr (Jul 13, 2010)

My Vet said a product called "OVITROL" is suppose to work good for mosquitoes and according to them, it's safe for rabbits.....it comes as a wipe. I am going to call the manufacturer tomorrow to see if it is safe for bunnies. Their website says safe for cats,dogs,horses and ponies..but nothing about bunnies....I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## bunelvr (Jul 14, 2010)

OVITROL Insect Towel wipes says on the box....SAFE for RABBITS!!!! Repels flys and Mosquitos!!!!!


----------



## Nela (Jul 15, 2010)

I heard that the following plants are mosquito repellants:

- Basil
- Chamomile
- Citronella


----------



## Lauza (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok guys thanks for the tips, im going to try basil because i really dont want my rabbits to get sick from the disease the let out in aus, ill tell you guys what happens!


----------



## ladysown (Feb 16, 2013)

get a mosquito zapper. invest in some citronella wands. you can mosquito net their run area (unless they have the WHOLE backyard).


----------



## Ape337 (Feb 16, 2013)

:goodluckYep, I know how you feel. My buns can never go out to play because we have day and night saltwater Mosquitos (April-October), and no-see-ums all day. They are small enough to go through window screens too! Hellish little monsters. Don't even get me started about June when the salt horseflies hatch! This is what I get for buying my house in January! If I'd waited until April I would have moved away from the water, lol!

I do my gardening in a hoodie sometimes! No joke! And I run a mosquito magnet too. I'm gonna start that thing earlier this year to see if I can collapse the mosquito population. They're expensive but they do work. Not for horseflies at all, no-see-ums just a bit. If all you've got is Mosquitos then you might want to give one a try.


----------



## Thumperina (Aug 14, 2013)

I saw large candles with citronella oil. Are they safe for rabbits when used outdoors? anyone tried? Are they effective? 

WHAT ELSE COULD BE TRIED IN THE YARD, where rabbits occupy pretty much the whole yard? (net won't work)

Can rabbits get heart worms? What are the symptoms and how to diagnose? thanks


----------



## SweetPeasMom (Aug 14, 2013)

opps wrong thread


----------

